# Reports on yellow fin tuna and wahoo



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Ok guys I'm calling on you once again for some information from the Orange Beach area. I will be coming down this Sunday for a week hoping for some decent weather. Does anyone have any reports on YFT and wahoo. I have not been this early in the year. Any info and pointers would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you on your own boat or are you looking for a charter? Wahoos are off a bit but the Yellowfins are snapping.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

I fish with Size Matters Fishing we came over from Port St Joe Fl. last October. Still new to this area at Orange Beach.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

You might not get much feedback. The weather has been rather poor for the past 2-3 weeks. Between the fog/ rain and rough seas, I've only really seen some of the headboats and other charters coming in from offshore. Seen plenty of rec boats hit the pass and turn around. 

My dad and I are planning on fishing Sunday. I'd like to make it out to wahoo stomping grounds as we have plenty of new/ refurbished lures to test. If we do I'll do my best to update.


----------



## Wicked rods (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for info. Our plan is too do a little inshore Monday with wife and kids. Tuesday offshore that's if weather stays nice. Also excited about up coming boat show. I will be sure to post info. Thanks again


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Well not much to report. Put high-speeds in just NW of the Edge in 140 feet of water. Trolled across the Edge south to the western shelf of the Nipple. No luck what-so-ever. Water was 64-65 and baitless (unless you want to collect man-o-wars) Closer to shore, there were tons of bonito between 15nm of Perdido Pass and the Edge. 

Same story pulling slower stuff. We lost one fish (probably a bonito) in 250 feet.


----------

